# Do You Like Almond Milk?



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2017)

Is it just multivitamin water? 

Well, it's not milk, so I don't know how they get away with calling this liquid: "milk".
I have read about this product. One site says in part-

_But at least it doesn’t have any of the deadly side effects of massed produced dairy products, you might say.

Yeah, but it offers very little else.

It even robs almond milk of the main reason why almonds are so amazing: they’re an amazing vegetarian source of protein. If almond milk has basically no almonds, it’s just an illusion of a “healthy drink” stuffed full of synthetic vitamins the body can barely even process.

If this were only one rogue almond producer cutting corners, this would not be such a big issue. However, when contacted by multiple news outlets, almond growers and processors have revealed that this 2% ration recipe is the industry standard across the board.

How Almond Milk Stacks Up to Regular Almonds

The short answer is that almond milk simply doesn’t stack up to regular almonds. A standard serving of almonds holds 6 grams protein and 14 grams of healthy fat.

A cup of almond milk, on the other hand, only has 1 gram of protein and 2.5 grams of healthy fat.

In other words, to get the same nutritional value as a single serving of almonds from almond milk you would have to drink roughly a carton instead of one cup.

In fact, mass produced almond milk needs a moniker more worthy of its ingredients: multivitamin water with illusions of grandeur.
_
http://althealthworks.com/5907/how-...contain-industry-insiders-shocking-admission/

From another site in part-

_Which Almond Milk Has the Most Almonds?

Ummmm, shouldn’t there be a lot of actual almonds in “almond milk?” It’s so sad that we even have to question this. But, we do.

Two of the leading brands of almond milk – Blue Diamond and Silk – were the subject of class action lawsuits for misleading (no, deceiving) consumers. Why? Because their “almond milk” contains only 2% almonds. Wow.

So, what are their primary ingredients? Water, sugar, carrageenan, and lecithin. So, basically, other than water and the whopping 2% almonds, the ingredients in these almond milks are not healthy.

CONCLUSION: It’s pretty much impossible for a consumer to find out the percentage of actual almonds in most almond milks sold in the U.S. because the companies don’t list this information on the carton. What we do know is that Blue Diamond and Silk are among the worst in this respect. (But, read on.)
_
http://www.thefitclubnetwork.com/blog/2015/12/truth-about-almond-milk/

(The second set of notes from the second URL turn out to be what looks like an advertisement for yet another almond "milk" which also does NOT list the percentage of almonds in it or at least, I couldn't find it .)


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been drinking cow's milk all my life and am perfectly happy and healthy.

I don't understand why there is such a thing as  _almond milk_ or why anybody
would be interested in the stuff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2017)

We've tried almond milk before, but we both prefer Rice Milk.  Whatever brand we buy, we always get the unsweetened and preferably organic.  Right now I have some unsweetened coconut milk in the fridge for the next time we have corn flakes.  We don't use these "milks" for anything else.  Also haven't drank regular cow's milk since I became an adult, will buy some 2% if I'm making chocolate eggcreams with seltzer water.  Never thought too much about how they make almond milk, should be mostly almonds and water, but homemade would be more nutritious I'm sure.  More on almond milk.  https://healthyeater.com/almond-milk


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2017)

Falcon, some people cannot digest cow's milk- it gives them diarrhea. My grandson is one. But he drinks lactose-free cow's milk and he's fine.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Check out my post number 15 in the bottled water thread.  It is Lewis Black's take on all the different "milk's " on the shelves.

*https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/28710-Do-you-drink-quot-Bottled-Water-quot


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2017)

SB, thanks for the article. The Whole Food 365 brand organic has "evaporated cane juice"- LOL, wouldn't that be sugar? Australia seems to have the highest almond content at 10%. It appears to me this stuff is junk, most of it harmless but it might be cheaper to take a multi-vitamn plus mineral tab each day. (I don't drink milk either )

Only 2% of almonds in something called "almondmilk" is outrageous.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2017)

I use unsweetened, vanilla flavored almond milk for drinking and on cereal. I don't care for it in cooking savory soups, eggs, etc... I like the fact that it lasts along time in the refrigerator after it has been opened.  But it is definitely not milk! 

I switched because it is low in carbs and calories.  

I use heavy whipping cream diluted with water or stock for cooking.

If you have a blender you can try making your own almond milk at home.

Soak a cup of raw almonds in salted water overnight in the refrigerator, drain and rinse well.  Put the nuts in a blender with a quart of water and blend for several minutes until smooth and creamy.  Strain the mixture through cheese cloth or a coffee filter, add vanilla extract, sweetener if desired and store in the refrigerator.  The almond _sludge_ can be added to muffins, pancake batter, etc...

IMHO it is one of those things that I would buy rather than make but I like to know how just in case, in case of what I'm not sure LOL!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2017)

Why would anyone use these nut flavored waters on cereal?  They don't taste like milk, it's agreed they are _not_ milk, so why use them at all as a replacement for milk? Like I said, it's less expensive *by far *to take a multi tab each day than to chug almond flavored water that's been fortified by the added chemical vitamin/mineral, which without those added things, would practically be nothing more than expensive water. I just don't get it.

Of course water is low in carbs and calories.

Why not use low fat real milk or low fat lactose -free milk on your cereal if that's how you eat it. Or water. I make oatmeal with water.

To me, these cartons of nut flavored, artificially "nutrified" water are a big waste of money. It's a psychological draw using our emotional feelings about the value of milk. 

Bea, you are only a step away from making healthy and nutritious almond butter. Just leave out the water if you want the nutrition from almonds.

Ok, I've had my say and thanks for your attention.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 15, 2017)

No.  I tried it, but was not impressed.  I use whole milk (and heavy cream) to make ice cream, and nonfat milk for everything else.  Some people have allergies, or choose not to eat any animal-based products.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2017)

Right,  but $2.50 for a half gallon of nut-flavored water to pour on cereal?


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 16, 2017)

i never knew there were almond breasts ......

it ain't almond milk but i guess they just did not want to call it nut juice   lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't like almond milk.  It leaves a bad taste in my mouth.  I don't buy it and only did one time.  I purchase soymilk and I know there are good and bad reviews about that but it has the calcium I am looking for.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 16, 2017)

I do not like almond milk, or any of the other pseudo milks.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 28, 2017)

I buy 1% milk.  I grew up on whole milk both bought and from our own cows.  Whole milk tastes like ice cream to me now when I visit my sister as that's all she uses until we can get to town and get my 1%.


----------



## dearimee (Mar 29, 2017)

No! It's bitter. I'm lactose intolerant and lactose free milk works great.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 30, 2017)

Odd one out, I actually do like it, goes well with my coffee and chia seeds since speaking of lactose intolerance, I don't do regular milk.  It cost me less than other products, it really is the only thing I like to mix my chia seeds with, I don't much care for it chia with juice, the vitamin and calcium fortification and is low carb are a bonus.  People pay a lot more for vitamin fortified water so I don't have a problem with it.  I'm use to the taste, I will use half and half in coffee sometimes, but, that doesn't work with my chia seeds so much.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes...I don't drink Dairy milk anymore.

HiDesertHal


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 15, 2017)

I tried buying both almond milk and coconut milk, and thought they both tasted like watered-down milk, or something maybe resembling milk. However, processed milk is not supposed to be healthy, and both almonds and coconut are healthy. 
What to do......
So, I bought a bag of fresh almonds, soaked them overnight to soften them up, and put them in the blender with some water. I blended them until they were thoroughly turned into almond milk, and it was MUCH better and richer tasting than storbought almond milk. 
For one thing, you can make it as rich as you want, so it does not have to be as thin and watery as what they sell commercially, and you can add whatever you want to flavor it. I have tried it plain, sweetened with splenda, and with added cocoa. What I actually like the best is to put in a scoop of whey protein powder (either chocolate or vanilla) and maybe add a bit of splenda and/or cinnamon. 
There is no chemicals when you make your own, and it is as simple as can be if you have a blender.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 15, 2017)

I only use almond milk for my fiber one cereal, Happyflowerlady.  I'm sure it would taste much better if I made my own.  I bet the protein count would even be higher...a good way to get more almonds in my diet without breaking any crowns.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 15, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I only use almond milk for my fiber one cereal, Happyflowerlady.  I'm sure it would taste much better if I made my own.  I bet the protein count would even be higher...a good way to get more almonds in my diet without breaking any crowns.



If you ever try making your own almond milk, you will never want to go back the that stuff they sell as almond milk in the store !  
It is really easy to make, too.  I got a bag of almonds from Sam's Club; but I am sure that most of the large supermarkets have almonds.  Once you have the almonds, start out with about 2 handsful ( maybe a little over a cup) of almonds , and put them in lukewarm water to soak overnight. The next morning, the skins will have stained the water, and it looks dirty; but it isn't really dirty. 
If you have houseplants, this soak-water is great to use to water the plants, and will give them some added nutrients, too. 

Then , I put the softened almonds in the blender (I use my Vitamix, but any blender should work), add a quart of water and blend. 
Start the blender on slow until it starts blending the almonds, and slowly speed it up until it is at top speed, and then blend a while longer, until it looks like there are no bits left in the almond milk. If you blend long enough, you don't have to strain anything out, but otherwise some people strain it through cheese cloth or a nut-bag. I don't like to waste anything, so I blend until it is all puréed into almond milk. 
Once you have made some, you will know if you want it richer or thinner, and can adjust the amount of almonds to water accordingly.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 15, 2017)

I actually have some almonds now at home that I can try it with tomorrow.   I'll let you know.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 18, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> I actually have some almonds now at home that I can try it with tomorrow.   I'll let you know.


How did it go, CeeCee ? Did you try making some almond milk yet ?  If you add some whey protein powder, it gives it a nice vanilla (or chocolate) flavor, and sweetens it just a little, so it is more like the vanilla flavored almond milk from the grocery store, plus the milk then has more protein, and helps keep you full longer. Most of the whey protein (such as Body Fortress) doesn't have much carbs in it, so it is a great addition to a low-carb eating plan like you and I have going.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 19, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> How did it go, CeeCee ? Did you try making some almond milk yet ?  If you add some whey protein powder, it gives it a nice vanilla (or chocolate) flavor, and sweetens it just a little, so it is more like the vanilla flavored almond milk from the grocery store, plus the milk then has more protein, and helps keep you full longer. Most of the whey protein (such as Body Fortress) doesn't have much carbs in it, so it is a great addition to a low-carb eating plan like you and I have going.




Just saw this, no I haven't made it yet.  Didn't really have enough almonds.  I usually get them at Trader Joe's and I haven't gone there yet, maybe tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm allergic to casein, the main dairy protein and unfortunately the product that is used to give a creamy mouth feel to many "non-dairy" products like coffee creamer and Cool Whip. Lactose-free products don't do a thing for anyone with casein allergy.

Non-dairy "milk" is like hitting the lottery for a non-dairy person like me. I buy coconut milk by the case, I make my own almond milk and cashew milk and I'm learning to use powdered coconut milk to make all kinds of things I would otherwise have to do without. I bought a countertop ice cream maker and have been enjoying non-dairy ice cream, a nice treat after years of doing without the real thing.

Believe it or not, there's something called aquafaba, the liquid from canned beans, that makes all kinds of great things. I'm not vegan, but there are some very creative vegan recipe creators who are figuring out how to make non-dairy cheeses and all kinds of other things, especially wonderful desserts.

https://www.vegansociety.com/whats-new/blog/20-amazing-things-you-can-do-aquafaba


----------



## terry123 (Oct 13, 2017)

Love my milk. Buy it for 1.88 a gallon at Kroger's and usually the 1%.  No health care problems with milk so I continue to enjoy it.  I like real milk not the faddy ones called milk.  To each their own.  Some store around here always has it on sale so I never pay that much for it.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 16, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Check out my post number 15 in the bottled water thread.  It is Lewis Black's take on all the different "milk's " on the shelves.
> 
> *https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/28710-Do-you-drink-quot-Bottled-Water-quot



One time I accidentally bought a gallon of distilled water to have at work. It was good! Now I buy it on purpose.
We use Almond milk because my husband is allergic to dairy. He drinks a lot and it's expensive. He likes the store brand better than silk or blue diamond. I've tried to explain about the low % of almonds but it falls on deaf ears and because of his allergy I leave it alone. I use some. It has some potassium added which I need. I've started mixing a little cream with the almond milk to make creamer for my coffee.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2017)

Almond "milk" is not milk.

It's water with less than 2% almonds in it. 

Is the attraction that it appears white-ish while pouring clear water over your cereal is unappetizing?

Is it the word "MILK" that magically makes us buy it because we've been brainwashed by the Dairy Assoc?

A daily vitamin plus minerals is way less expensive than this half gallon of water, a few almonds and a sprinkle of vitamin powder.

Eat almond butter (the label should only read "almonds & salt", or just "almonds". Or eat the nuts.  

I know I'm not alone in this, one of the biggest food product hoaxes ever pulled on American consumers.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 16, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Almond "milk" is not milk.
> 
> It's water with less than 2% almonds in it.



No idea why that would be set out as an argument. The composition of dairy milk is mostly water (see article linked below); no "milk," whether it comes from an animal or a nut, has any inherent magical properties.



> Is the attraction that it appears white-ish while pouring clear water over your cereal is unappetizing?



Cereal with water is so unappetizing I can't imagine eating that.



> Is it the word "MILK" that magically makes us buy it because we've been brainwashed by the Dairy Assoc?



My buying nut milk has nothing to do with the word "milk," but I agree we've been brainwashed by the Dairy Association.I don't care if it's called "milk." The name has nothing to do with its ability to provide a more digestible substitute for dairy.



> A daily vitamin plus minerals is way less expensive than this half gallon of water, a few almonds and a sprinkle of vitamin powder.



That argument assumes nut milks are the only source of vitamins and minerals some of us consume on a daily basis. I doubt that's true for any of us. 



> Eat almond butter (the label should only read "almonds & salt", or just "almonds". Or eat the nuts.



I don't like peanuts, so I eat nut butters, mostly homemade without additives. I also eat several kinds of nuts every day. Following your guidelines, peanut butter should be labeled "peanuts & salt" or if one of the grocery store varieties, "peanuts, sugar, hydrogenated vegetable shortening, preservatives and salt." 



> I know I'm not alone in this, one of the biggest food product hoaxes ever pulled on American consumers.



Why would it matter if you're not alone in your opinion? it's obvious I'm not the only one drinking almond or coconut or cashew milk. I don't consider non-dairy milk to be a hoax; it's simply a substitute for dairy milk. Allergic to casein, I  can't consume dairy without getting very sick. Why should I be forced to  pour water over cold cereal because you don't approve of almond milk?  Almond milk and coconut milk have more of a dairy product consistency  and water doesn't. I made a custard this weekend with homemade almond milk, and  it was quite good. Can you imagine custard made with water?

Most  of the people I know who use nut milks do so because we can't digest  dairy. Others don't choose dairy products because they're  vegan, on a special diet or they are simply turned off by the thought of dairy. 

Why do you want me to be forced to drink nothing but water when I can make almond milk or  open a can of coconut milk and be happy I've got a substitute for the  dairy I can't digest?

http://ansci.illinois.edu/static/ansc438/Milkcompsynth/milkcomp_water.html


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> No idea why that would be set out as an argument. The composition of dairy milk is mostly water (see article linked below); no "milk," whether it comes from an animal or a nut, has any inherent magical properties.
> 
> _Milk should state if extra water is added. I believe the water content of cow's milk is inherent to the product. I do not think anything has "magical properties".............that was a question, not a statement._
> 
> ...


----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> No idea why that would be set out as an argument. The composition of dairy milk is mostly water (see article linked below); no "milk," whether it comes from an animal or a nut, has any inherent magical properties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must have missed out where anyone here was "forcing" you to drink nothing but water.  People seemed to be expressing their opinions, just like you have.   I think you're reading something into this that wasn't intended.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 17, 2017)

Sorry I used the word forced. It must have triggered something I didn't intend. I'll leave the thread so you can go on protesting a product that has never done anything to harm you.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 18, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Sorry I used the word forced. It must have triggered something I didn't intend. I'll leave the thread so you can go on protesting a product that has never done anything to harm you.



It seemed to me that it was not the use of almond milk that was “being protested” (as you describe it); but the way that commercial almond milk is made, and how it is priced for the product that is sold. 
Almond milk is, of course, just one of the products that are nowhere worth the price we are charged for them; but as far as being a healthy product, I believe that almond milk is a good food, at least when it is made at home with fresh almonds and no added ingredients. 
I was also looking for a milk alternative, mainly to use for protein drinks or smoothies, and when you read the label for most kinds of vegan milk products, they seem like a viable alternative to dairy milk.  
However, when I actually bought a container of it to try, it tasted like white-colored water, about exactly the way that Radish Rose described it, and only remotely resembling the taste and appearance of milk.

I tried both coconut and almond milk, and I think that I tried rice milk, too. Unless I mixed something else in with it, like powdered milk or whey protein, it just tasted watery and almost tasteless. 
Then , I read more about the added ingredients that they put in the commercial almond/coconut milks, and decided that they were not even healthy like they were supposed to be. 
That is when I decided to try making my own almond milk, and I am very happy how that turns out, plus I know there is only water and almonds in it, and since it has more almonds than commercial brands use, it is much healthier, as well as a whole lot fresher and cheaper besides. 
I think that it can certainly be a viable alternative to dairy milk, but would be best when home-made with fresh soaked almonds and a good blender.


----------



## helenbacque (Oct 18, 2017)

As I read the original post, it was more about the misleading labeling and/or advertising of the product rather than the product itself.  As to who buys or uses it or why, it's like everything else produced for human consumption and readily available.  If I like it and can afford it, I'm free to buy it and use it.  Personal choice.  

I agree that without close study, one could easily mistake the product for something that it is not but that's true about much of today's product labeling and advertising.  Advertisers often dance around with fancy words that are aimed at misleading the unwary public.  Money drives that train and  '_Truth in Advertising'_ is just a pretty phrase that means little when money is to be made.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 1, 2018)

I have found that even though the almond milk that I make in the Vitamix is great for making protein drinks, or even just drinking plain, it still seems too thin tasting when I tried it in my coffee or tea. 
This last time, I experimented with making the quart of almond milk but using regular milk as the liquid base instead of just plain water.
 I added a dab of vanilla, and part of a scoop of vanilla protein powder, and the result was a really rich and creamy almond milk that works perfectly as a coffee creamer. 
Almonds are such a healthy food, and provide so many good minerals that I have been working on getting more almond in my diet, and making the almond “creamer” is going to be an addition to how I get extra almonds. 
I have been making the almond meal microwave bread, with flax seed meal and chia seeds in it; so I should be getting plenty of the Omega 3 as well as the potassium and magnesium from the almonds.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 1, 2018)

I make my own almond/cashew milk and I like it OK.   I'm not a fan of cow's milk but I like cold cereal and the nut milks work well for that.   I use real dairy in cooking and half-n-half in my coffee.


----------



## Lon (Feb 1, 2018)

I love and eat almonds but not the milk.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 1, 2018)

I tried almond milk once in iced coffee and thought it tasted peculiar. I drink hot coffee black, iced coffee with milk (or cream when I am feeling especially  decadent.) I like my dry cereal plain in a bowl, no liquid (yep I'm weird.) Tea also black.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 2, 2018)

My husband drinks a lot of unsweetened vanilla almond milk since he developed an allergy to milk. He only likes some of the store brands like Wal-Mart, not Silk, which is good. I hate it because I know it is mostly water and so expensive and he drinks a lot. I tried to make it. Not worth it.
I drink it along with him.
It will go down as one of the big trend scams I'm sure. Organic grass fed healthy milk is more expensive so I only buy it when grandbabies visit.
I actually like soymilk but I've had cancer so I stay away.


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 2, 2018)

almond milk !!!!! yeech , i hate it . it should be called almond juice , it sure ain't milk . last i heard there were no almond titties   lol


----------



## Lara (Feb 2, 2018)

I haven't liked cow's milk since birth but would eat my cereal with skim milk, then eventually gave up both the cereal and skim milk. I have found that Organic Unsweetened Almond Milk from Costco is super good. It says "vanilla" but I don't taste it as much as other brands. It comes to about $1 per carton. Each carton has 4 Cups (1 QT). That's only 25 cents a cup. I've tried other brands and this one tastes best to me. It's 30 calories per 1 Cup and has lots of nutrition. I use it in my coffee and anytime a recipe calls for milk or cream. 

I made an organic Quiche (fresh cremini mushroom, spinach, "caged gruyere" cheese, carmelized sweet onion, mustard, fresh thyme, eggs) with a cup of almond milk...it turned out better than I've ever tasted before...*curtsy*


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 2, 2018)

hearlady said:


> My husband drinks a lot of unsweetened vanilla almond milk since he developed an allergy to milk. He only likes some of the store brands like Wal-Mart, not Silk, which is good. I hate it because I know it is mostly water and so expensive and he drinks a lot. I tried to make it. Not worth it.
> I drink it along with him.
> It will go down as one of the big trend scams I'm sure. Organic grass fed healthy milk is more expensive so I only buy it when grandbabies visit.
> I actually like soymilk but I've had cancer so I stay away.



Almond milk is pretty easy and fast to make if you have a blender, Hearlady; so I am wondering why you thought it was not worth the time of making it yourself ? 
I set aside about a cup of almonds in warm water overnight to soak, then rinse them the next morning, put them in the blender with a quart of filtered water (or milk if I am making the almond creamer) and blend it. The whole operation takes me about 5 minututes at night, and another 5 minutes the next day to blend it. 
I guess that some people also strain it afterwards, but I have never felt the need to do that because it came out like a rich milky drink, and no almond lumps or anything that needed straining out. 
One thing that I did not know, that the Vitamix instructions said to do , was to start blending on low speed, giving the blender time to crunch things up, and then slowly turn the speed up to high as everything is getting well blended. Before, I had always just put stuff in the blender and turned it on high right away; but I have found that starting out slow does work better for me.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 2, 2018)

Haha, first of all I just realized I responded to this thread a few pages ago. I guess I like it.
Happyflowerlady, my husband drinks a lot of milk maybe that's why. Easier to pick it up at the store. What about the cost?  Seems the last time I bought almonds at Sam's they were $12. 'The taste sounds like it would be good but last time I tried to make it it had a lot of pulp and no taste. I think I used the food processor. Ill try the blender and process it longer.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 2, 2018)

*almond milk*



mathjak107 said:


> almond milk !!!!! yeech , i hate it . it should be called almond juice , it sure ain't milk . last i heard there were no almond titties   lol


 I agree/ Just ground almonds and water.  I want real milk and regular water and almonds. But not mixed with water.  To each their own.  I will take 1% milk anytime over almond flavored water!!


----------



## Olivia (Feb 2, 2018)

I know that almond milk doesn't work for making pudding (I thought less carbs, like using almond flour for baking). But maybe having almond milk without so much almonds involved might be better because too much almonds can actually be bad for you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 11, 2018)

No!


----------

